# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Artifit, AI personal trainer, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

artifit.app

youtube.com/channel/UCgTPaXKZZYUohLKfHOwseVg

facebook.com/MyPersonalTrainerAI

twitter.com/artifitapp

linkedin.com/company/ai-personal-trainer

instagram.com/artifit.app

producthunt.com/posts/artifit

apps.apple.com/app/artifit-ai-personal-trainer/id1477224198

Co-founder and CEO - Alexander Khludenev

Co-founder and CTO - Gennady Sidelnikov

----------


## Airicist

AI personal trainer explainer

May 19, 2019




> Our AI and visual recognition enabled product can monitor the accuracy and pace of fitness exercises using a mobile camera. Speech and visual prompts suggest how to execute the exercises correctly. Product counts it and appeals to target repetitions. Workout progress and exercises’ analytics are provided to the user or a personal trainer.

----------


## Airicist

Artifit – AI personal trainer

Nov 18, 2019




> AI Personal Trainer is a mobile application for fitness enthusiasts, which can act as a real trainer. When you do exercises without assistance, it can recognize your movements through a smartphone camera and make real-time visual and voice prompts on how to do it more appropriately.

----------

